# help with 35mm



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I have just invested in a Canon AE-1 and i'm very disappointed with my first pics using a Kodak 200iso film all the pics have come out grainy,this pic was taken with a Canon 50mm lens and put on to disc buy Asda for £3,what am i doing wrong or is it poor developing by Asda
iPhoto tells me that the jpeg size is 1818x1288 849kb


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't shoot film but what film were you using?

The Canon AE -1 is an iconic camera of its time so it will produce excellent shots.

Also, the processing doesn't look 'good' regardless of the grain. At that resolution, my quick maths says this is onlyjust over 2M pixels so will potentially look grainy when printed at A4+ but I'd suggest this will be the processing again (I imagine ASDA will put them on disc as small JPGs - worth checking their small print to find out exactly what they do)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Poor processing. It looks forced and bleached. 

200 ASA should have less grain than that and far more contrast, assuming that the exposure was within + - 2 stops of correct.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Was the film fresh, i.e. still in date?


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

The film was well in date,when i loaded the disc there was 2 folders LORES- HIRES looking at the pics there was no difference in quality,if i took the negs to a proper place is there a good chance the pics will be ok


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Worth getting an independent to scan one neg and see if they can do better. The one you showed us looks a poor scan.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

It's like a photo from the 1960's!


----------



## KBPhoto (Mar 6, 2014)

It looks like they have used the wrong chemicals / process for the paper type.

If you have Photoshop or similar, invert the digital file and compare to the negative. This may help identify whether it is the negative developing or the printing process that was out of kilter.


----------



## johnnyboy5 (May 21, 2008)

definitely something not right there

this is 200 iso film (kodak) shot on my Minolta X-700
APhoto04_4 by john_shears, on Flickr

and 400 iso with my Mamiya
APhoto07_7 by john_shears, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Iso 200 should be no where near that grainy so I would definitely put it down to Asda!


----------

